# I inhereted a Marklin train and I could use some help



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

So my father purchased a Marklin train set while in Germany circa 1950-53. He later augmented it with another locomotive and a few cars that he purchased probably around 1978 or so. They are Marklin HO components: cars, track, buildings ect.

By the early seventies he would basically only pull out a few pieces of track at Christmas time and run it in a circle on a small table as part of our holiday setting, which is the extent of my exposure to it. This year they downsized (he is 86) and as a result I now have this train set. 

I know almost nothing about it. I brought it out this weekend in my home to continue the Christmas tradition, and ended up spending all day using most of the track on a 4x8 piece of plywood that by definition of size has become our primary holiday showpiece. It is a larger setup than I have ever seen my father utilize, and after much cajoling it actually runs fairly well, though it struggles when I attempt to run both locomotives. But I can't make the lights on the switches light, or even figure out how the switches work. Wouldn't know where to start or what they plug into. 

What we have decided - my wife is fired up by the artistic possibilities of a train landscape - is to go ahead and try to do this right. We like our layout, and the landscaping bit I think we can get - there is plenty of unbelievable examples right here on this site that offer more than enough inspiration for our modest goals. 

More fundamental to me is that I don't know model train basics to the point that I don't even know what to ask. I presume just by holding these pieces - feeling their weight and observing their craftsmanship - that Marklin is a good product. But can I get parts for it? Can I expand the tracks? How do the switches (and building lights and crossing lights and a host of other peripherals) operate electronically? Is the transformer still safe (appears to be fine) and can I buy a more modern one that will compliment this set should I decide to have another set for the second locomotive? Are the new Marklin products interchangeable with the old Marklin products, and do I have to purchase Marklin track going forward? Are there various levels of quality within the Marklin brand that I need to be aware of? 

More troubling, what questions am I not asking that I need to ask? I realize that this is a high maintenance low value post, but when it comes to model trains that is where I am at the moment. I will keep reading through the resources here - much of which reads like Greek to me at the moment - but any basic general assistance will be appreciated, and any specific comments on Marklin will be greatly appreciated. It doesn't seem to be a widely available brand to purchase or service here in the states, which has me a bit concerned. Not wildly excited about diving into this only to find I can't get pieces and parts. 

Thanks!


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, As you may know the Marklin system uses AC current rather than the usual DC type so the controller has to be Marklin or a compatible type ( if there are any !)
There are usually many modern controllers on Ebay ( in Europe anyway) as many users are now Digital users and therefore the controllers are surplus.
I have bought a couple of starter sets for about £25 ( $35) complete with controller, track and trains so they may be around in the U.S. as these sets were sold as starter sets in stores etc.

This site may help you with your wiring and the system as a whole.

http://www.lctm.info/Biblioteca/Libros/index.htm

Download the "Miniature Railway H0" and "Signal manual " towards the bottom of the page.
The downloads don't seem to work normally as the download counter does not show what is happening but after a while the pdf file appears and can be saved.

Happy reading.
Hope this helps.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

Colin - Thanks! That's exactly the resource I was looking to begin with. Thank you!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...:thumbsup:

These guys were a great help... http://www.marklin-users.net/forum/

I can think of no classier model train for what you and your beloved are planning than Marklin. Because of their wiring, any number of layout combinations can be performed without worrying about special wiring. Enjoy...


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi again.
You are welcome to the link.
Here is a link to the same site with catalogues of many years which can be downloaded and some of them may show your items.

http://www.lctm.info/Biblioteca/Catalogos/Marklin/index.htm

I hope you find it interesting.

I forgot about the Marklin Users forum although I am a member of it.
I have some Marklin stock but my European stuff is mainly Trix which is now owned by Marklin and is sometimes covered by the same forum.

They have a section for "vintage" items which really is where your items fall and they have a big following.
Give them a visit.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

Another great resource. I can see that I need to dedicate a bit of reading time to fully use this set. 

I am going to attempt to post a picture of the set as we set it up. If it works, it will show most of what I received, less quite a few pieces of curved track that I could not work into the layout. I did use all the straight track. 

Both locomotives can run, though I only have one transformer. I just need to make sure no one hits the wrong switch or I may have a Casey Jones event. 

I'm still working on the electronics. All the switches now light, though some do not want to operate electronically. I have a number of houses and a water wheel that appear to have lights and/or motors, but either the bulbs and motors are burned out or I am not hooking them up properly. My street crossing works after a bit of TLC, but again the electronics do not. 

Thanks for all of your help, I've learned a lot between last night and this morning. My wife wants me to go get some foam to start carving landscape tonight.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Does your track have the three rails or stud pickup?

I rescued mine from a dumpster, the club I was a member of at the time was pitching a whole box of it...

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p96/1shaygetz/Achristmas06c.jpg


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe it is a stud pickup. It certainly isn't a third rail, more like vertebrae running down the middle of the track.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have you disassembled and cleaned/relubricated moving parts yet?

What appears to be a locked/burned motor may just need some TLC.

I do not have any Marklin stuff...yet.


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

No, not to any great extent. I've worked on some track sections and the crossing. And I lubricated the locomotives. That's about all I have had time for. 

Have a couple of passenger cars that have pickups but are not lighting. I may open them up tonight to see if it is a bulb issue. 

I'm afraid I have opened an engrossing can of worms.


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

So a really basic question: I am running two locomotives off of one transformer, a 16 amp unit that is about 60 years old. The tracks are connected, but in reality the locomotives are on interior and exterior loops with the switch set to keep them separated. 

The locomotives seem to be struggling a bit power-wise, particularly when they are at the outer reaches of the layout. Do I need to obtain a more powerful transformer? Can you run two transformers on the same track? Or am I better off running to separate tracks with two separate transformers? 

I've attached pictures of the setup at the moment. I wasn't happy with the track sitting on a tablecloth, so at the moment I am experimenting with using insulation foam, which I may be able to contour and either paint or wrap, so that's all the blue stuff. 

Also, I see where many people are running on computer controlled systems. Can anyone point me to a primer on these systems? Will I need to start from scratch or can I reasonably convert my equipment to the point where I am not manually controlling anything?

As I say, I am at a really rudimentary level right now, but I want to make sure I don't blow the thing up before I get started. 

Thanks!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It could be that the transformer is putting out less amps. Have you checked the amp draw from just one loco, and then both at the same time?

You could use a dual head transformer, or two seperate ones.

To computer control or DCC control them, you would need to have DCC decoders installed.

Also, does the Marklin send AC or DC power to the track?


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

There isn't an issue when I am only running one locomotive. Regardless of the locomotive in use, both hum along quite nicely when they are the only one on the tracks. 

The Marklin I have is AC. 

So if I got another transformer, I would plug one in one on side of the layout and the other on the other side? I see there are a number of transformers on Ebay, I'm thinking I will get a 30 amp, plug it in and see what happens. Guess the worst thing would be a fire.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Run a second power lead pair from the transformer to the other (far) side of the track ... essentially, two (or three) power terminals on the track, all in parallel. That will help your far-side low power situation significantly.

TJ


----------



## TheFatTick (Nov 29, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Run a second power lead pair from the transformer to the other (far) side of the track ... essentially, two (or three) power terminals on the track, all in parallel. That will help your far-side low power situation significantly.
> 
> TJ


Thanks! I did exactly that, and it has helped tremendously. I also replaced some of the old wiring with newer and thicker (16 gauge) wire, which seems to have helped. 

Looking through this site has really emphasized how important the electrical layout is. I hadn't realized that, it is impressive to see some of y'alls layouts. It has also given me a reason to finally learn about electricity.


----------

